# Our dog Nahla with our ratties



## hopefloats (Aug 29, 2010)

My pit bull Nahla loves our rats. She is really, good with them. It took a lot of working with her since day one of bringing her home. Telling her to be nice and not to bite. Not that she does but just in case. Loki the new boy rat, hates her, he hisses and stomps his feet in place. Working with him slowly hoping he will like her as well! Templeton seems to tolerate her, but wont play, but they are new here so we are introducing them slowly to all of us.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cndZHyL1Yj4


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww that is very cool that such a large dog is so calm with such little ratties  She seems pretty well mannered around them and doesn't seem to look at them like they are lunch. 

Unfortunately my chihuahua x rat terrier will not stand to be around the rats. Her problem is that she was bred to chase rodents, but she knows that if she were around them and tried to harm them, me as her mother would be upset. So rather then her trying to go anywhere near them, she goes away from them and shakes. So I do not even risk it after the first time I saw her act like that. I keep her out of the room when they are free ranging. I would not want to risk it with her, knowing how unpredicatble she can be around small creatures. 

But I am glad to see that a dog 10x times the size of my dog can be so gentle with them


----------

